# Attempted DFT testing of ICD



## dpumford (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello!  We have a pt that had an ICD gen change.  DFT (93641) was attempted multiple times but not successfull.    ICD gen was programmed and patient will be brought back tomorrow for re-testing.  

Our question is would it be appropriate to bill 93641-26 with mod 53 for the inital day of testing?  The discription of 93641-26 does not state anything about attempted induction; ie like 93620-26 does.  I know we are to code 93642-26 for the induction etc, for the next day!

Also would you happen to know where this information could be located.

Thanks in advance for assistance!


----------

